# What Are These



## autonoz (May 8, 2016)

Im thinking some sort of a wrist pin. Internally threaded on one end. Came in a box with a bunch of machinist tools. There are all different lengths and diameters.


----------



## RCWorks (May 8, 2016)

As a wrist pin I never seen one in a motor with threads and grooves and I am an ASE Master Tech with 35 years in the shop.


----------



## JimDawson (May 8, 2016)

Those are spiral groove dowel pins.  The threaded end is so you can get a pull screw into it to pull it out.

http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/73079386


----------



## autonoz (May 8, 2016)

I have never seen any like this either. Of course I have nowhere near the experience as you. That was all I could come up with.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 8, 2016)

Pull dowels.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 8, 2016)

The spiral groove allows pressure to escape in blind holes.


----------



## RCWorks (May 8, 2016)

As close as it gets in a car are the tilt pivot pins in the steering column and they are a lot smaller... For me it's a matter of scale never seeing any large ones. This is for a car and the tool to pull them.


----------



## autonoz (May 8, 2016)

Well there ya go. Thanks for the info. I even searched spiral pins and that did not come up. I guess I have a lifetime supply of them since I have a box full of spiral and non spiral.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 8, 2016)

I think perhaps you were thinking of Spirol Pins, which is an ancient brand name for another type of pin altogether.  Those are simply pull dowels, and you have plain and spiral groove styles.


http://www.jergensinc.com/Pull-Dowels


----------



## David VanNorman (May 8, 2016)

As Jim Dawson said They are pull dowels used in places where you can,t drive them out from the other side.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 8, 2016)

I think in the die business those are called core pins, and yes, the threads are for extracting them and the spiral OD's are for using them in blind holes.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 9, 2016)

dowels for glueing metal plates together ;-)


pins that need constant lube


----------



## turnitupper (May 9, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> dowels for glueing metal plates together ;-)
> 
> 
> pins that need constant lube





That is just plain silliness, everyone knows that WOODEN dowels are used to join metal, just as METAL dowels are used to join wood. 
John


----------



## pineyfolks (May 9, 2016)

If they're long enough and you have a 1.000 and 30mm sizes you could use them to lap scope rings.


----------



## aametalmaster (May 9, 2016)

Tool and Dies makers use them in stamping dies. They use a slide hammer to remove them...Bob


----------



## Billh50 (May 9, 2016)

Yep. They are pull dowels. And the spiral is so they can be seated in blind holes. The spiral allows air to escape so pressure is not built up as the dowel is pressed in.
Home / Steel Pull Dowel Pin
*Steel Pull Dowel Pin*



MSC #: 64137391
Holo-Krome 5/16x3/4inches Alloy Pull Dowel Pin 04022
Brand:
Holo-Krome
Mfr Part #:
04022
In Stock
Price:
$4.35


5/16 Inch Pin Diameter, 3/4 Inch Pin Length, No. 10-32 Inch Thread, Grade 4000, Spiral Vent Pull Out Dowel Pin


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 9, 2016)

turnitupper said:


> View attachment 128603
> 
> That is just plain silliness, everyone knows that WOODEN dowels are used to join metal, just as METAL dowels are used to join wood.
> John


http://www.woodcraft.com/Images/products/600/50M31.jpg


----------



## turnitupper (May 9, 2016)

Toolmaster,
those spiral wood dowels are like hens teeth here on OZ and shipping from the US is ridiculous even if our quarantine laws would allow them in.
Would definitely not be allowed if they were made of DOGWOOD (J. Depp reference).
John.


----------



## David VanNorman (May 9, 2016)

The threads are to expel traped air when driving in blind holes.


----------



## Chippy (May 11, 2016)

David VanNorman said:


> The threads are to expel traped air when driving in blind holes.



I would imagine the groves are for releasing the vacuum when removing them as well.


----------



## planeflyer21 (May 11, 2016)

Very cool.  Thanks for posting this!

I've never heard of these pins.  Looking at the photo, my guess would have been some sort of ID lapping tools.


----------

